# Anyone feed Loyal Professional 31/20?



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got a new opened 40lb bag of Loyal Professional 31/20 dog food. Didn't work for my dog. Before I toss it out....if anyone wants it, let me know. I'm in Sandy.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I feed it. how old is it?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Opened 2 weeks ago


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

pm me where you are if you arent far away I will take it.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Someone came and grabbed it.


----------

